# J0153 - Adenosine billing and reimbursement



## DSPAETH0124 (Mar 27, 2015)

We perform Nuclear Stress test in our office and bill the following:
78452 - myocardial perfusion
93015 - treadmill
A9500x2 units - sestamibii
J0153 x ??mg - adenosine (upto 60mg depending on weight of patient)

We are being reimbursed $0.85 per mg.  Our cost is higher than we are being reimbursed.  Is anyone having this same issue???  

Any input would be greatly appreciated.
D. Spaeth


----------

